# Unaggregated bag mud vs. ready mix for knockdown



## Mudbronco

I thought I might ask my professional drywall viewers which they prefer. If you are fogging then knockdown ceilings (two separate trips) do you prefer to use unaggregate bag mud or ready mix box mud. Consider cost, application, and finished look. Appreciate the feedback. I have my preference but curious what other people think.


----------



## chris

I havnt mixed a bag of spray mud in a while. When we spray we use the box mud.. Hamiltons Ready spray


----------



## Machine

I like Proform lite, the USG Unaggregated and Proform Walls and Ceilings just aren't working the same as they used to(at least the bags sent to MN).


----------



## Mudslinger

We've been spraying a lot of proform lite-blue, since getting away from walls and ceilings. I take it Duke is getting sick of bag mud. I think Spray King, and JCD spray are using lite-blue.


----------



## Mudbronco

Hey "Original" Mudslinger good to hear from you. No, just looking for some other opinions. I don't like straight USG Unaggregated as it is too grey for fog/knockdowns. It is even more apparent when a white ceiling cove is installed. National's color is perfect but coverage and/or mix is too thin for even coverage. He gets alot of globs too which are probably operator error - i.e keeping tank clean. Can't get him talked into benefits of ready mix (yet - I might force the issue).


----------



## Mudslinger

Mudbronco said:


> Hey "Original" Mudslinger good to hear from you. No, just looking for some other opinions. I don't like straight USG Unaggregated as it is too grey for fog/knockdowns. It is even more apparent when a white ceiling cove is installed. National's color is perfect but coverage and/or mix is too thin for even coverage. He gets alot of globs too which are probably operator error - i.e keeping tank clean. Can't get him talked into benefits of ready mix (yet - I might force the issue).


The walls and ceilings can be hard to mix compared to the Proform EM(my personal favorite). Maybe try the angle that fuel is expensive, and a faster mix will help save money.:whistling2: Good to talk to you, we'll have to do breakfast some morning and catch up.


----------



## Magic

Unaggrigated bags is all I use and have had no problems myself but might try the proform once to see how it sprays.


----------



## McCallum and Sons

We do a lot of spraying and I have tried boxed mud all purpose, boxed texture, all flavors of the different bagged powder mixes from various manufacturers and my favorite hands down is USG red and white bag. I have run the numbers on price per sq Ft of bag vs box and I figure I get 20%-30% more with the powder and it knocks down better and has a better orange peel. We also use a Y strainer that was a life saver. You can get them for a lot cheaper at an industrial plant parts supplier than a drywall supplier ($100.00 vs $285.00) but well worth the money.


----------



## Magic

McCallum and Sons said:


> We do a lot of spraying and I have tried boxed mud all purpose, boxed texture, all flavors of the different bagged powder mixes from various manufacturers and my favorite hands down is USG red and white bag. I have run the numbers on price per sq Ft of bag vs box and I figure I get 20%-30% more with the powder and it knocks down better and has a better orange peel. We also use a Y strainer that was a life saver. You can get them for a lot cheaper at an industrial plant parts supplier than a drywall supplier ($100.00 vs $285.00) but well worth the money.


Thanks for the numbers crunch and the info on the Y strainer. Two great points in one post. Thanks!


----------



## Magic

http://www.bing.com/images/search?q...3E32A2503D6DF665DC9257217C4FA141C26&first=111 have a few of these dirtbike exhaust baffles laying around and was thinking the other day that it would make a great strainer.


----------



## McCallum and Sons

This is the one I am talking about.


----------



## Mudbronco

Thank you McCallum and Sons. Good information. Appreciate it.


----------



## drywallsprayer

Agree with all McCallum and Sons said about the bag mix. Hands down a way better texture finish product. Works out at a better price and you get a lot more mileage per bag compared to box. 

A usg rep told me once that their ready mix texture (white and brown box) was exactly the same stuff as the bags but you paid more for the water. We tried it and didn't think so. It acted more like all-purpose than bag mix. 

Those Y strainers do a good job of cleaning out lumps. AST has a real good looking one as well:

http://texture.sprayrig.com/Texture_Strainer_Assemby_p/00144.htm


----------



## Mudbronco

Will look into the AST link tomorrow. Thank you.


----------



## Tim0282

We mix the USG bag the day before. Mix it real stiff and put water on top and let it set over nigh, thin it down where you want it. No lumps.


----------



## Tim0282

I have used box mud. Plus 3. It seems to take a lot more. It is OK in a pinch if I am not able to let the mud soak. Just don't mix the two in the sprayer. It turns to like yeast and expands and gets stiff. Weird. Clogs the hose up tight. Takes forever for water to eat through it to clean it out so you can spray again.


----------



## Magic

How are people with the trash can kit mixing their mudd? In 5 gal buckets or in the trash can?


----------



## Tim0282

I mix in five gallon buckets.


----------



## Mudslinger

Magic said:


> How are people with the trash can kit mixing their mudd? In 5 gal buckets or in the trash can?


I mix in a trash can whenever I'm using a portable. The USG mixer is aggressive enough to work well in them.


----------

